# Question on WoodMagazine Lid Radius Jig for Keepsake Box



## NoviceWoodworker (Dec 4, 2011)

I am a novice at woodworking and I came across the plan for the Keepsake Box in WoodMagazine. I was interested in creating the box with the rippling-wave top. To create the top there is a plan for a jig on which to attach a router. What I don't understand is how to create the base for the router at the 15 degree angle. I see the dimensions as 1 1/2" x 5 5/8" x 5" so I'm guessing I could start with a piece of 2×6, but how will I cut it at the 15 degree angle lengthwise? The blade on my table saw doesn't raise to 5" to cut the full length and my miter saw doesn't seem to be able to make the cut either. I'm not sure what to do. I do not have a bandsaw and any help is appreciated. Thank you.

Plan is in WoodMagazine OCT 2014 pg 57


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, you could cut 2 smaller pieces and glue them together (may be the easiest). Do you have a band saw (?), that would work. Or a hand saw. I agree with your assessment that it's just construction wood. A handsaw would also do it. Don't get lost in the precision of the angle, if it's off a degree or 2, it doesn't look like it would make any difference.


----------



## NoviceWoodworker (Dec 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do not have a bandsaw.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I would think you could cut it in two passes on the table saw. You'd have to construct a jig to securely hold the stock as it passes through the blade, and it may take a couple tries to perfect it. Your table saw should be able to cut to a depth of 2.5" at 15 degrees, though.


----------

